# [H] Eldar [W] $$$$



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

I have an army of Eldar with...

2 prisms (older versions)
2 Falcons
6 Waves Serpents
30 Dire Avengers
6 Fire Dragons (metal)
Farseer
Wraithlord


I'll be willing to negociate of course. If you want to buy it, please contact me on my email [email protected] since I never come on this site anymore and won't see your responces here.


----------

